
Alibaba’s Jack Ma: counterfeits “better quality” than authentic luxury goods - walterbell
http://qz.com/706493/alibabas-jack-ma-the-problem-with-counterfeits-is-theyre-better-quality-than-authentic-luxury-goods/
======
sharemywin
of course not because they don't need to pay back design costs or marketing
and branding.

